# Request : Video games signs



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup all.

I just saw on this enormous forum personalized banners for sign, as "Zelda Fanatic", "I bet twilight Princess", "Sega Survivor", and so on.

My question is : where do you find it ? é_è

Already search this forum, but too big for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 15, 2007)

They are called User Bars, and people just make them. There might be a PHP script that does them too, but I don't really know, or care :S


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup, I suppose some users made their own. But some look like so much that I thought a script can produce some.

Thanks by the way ^^


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 15, 2007)

Just found a lot there : http://userbars.belive.ws/games.html

Great !


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2007)

UserBarMaker... dot cooooooooom
or, like Kyoji said.. make your own..
Start with a long bar, add a background, bevel the living shit out of it, add text with a drop shadow, add sprite character you found on google images (small), put 'em in the oven, bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes.

Voila!

You just made a USERBAR!






(sure, it's a crappy one, but waddya want for nuthin'?)


edit: woops, looks like you hit paydirt! Please disregard this notice.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 15, 2007)

ugh, User Bars. oober bars.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 15, 2007)

Great database : http://www.userbars.be/

Thanks mthrnite ;P


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Jan 15 2007 said:


> Thanks mthrnite ;P


Actually, that's kinda fun, I can almost see how they caught on...
..I'M GONNA MAKE SOME MORE!!!


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 15, 2007)

Userbars are awesome, google is your best friend for sites that have them


----------

